# Maus hängt in games und in windows



## freak94 (20. September 2009)

*Maus hängt in games und in windows*

Ich hab ein problem, und zwar wenn ich games zocke, kommt es manchmal dazu, das ich meine maus für 5 sekunden nicht mehr bewegen kann, und dann funktioniert sie wieder für 5 sekunden und dann wieder nicht, usw. Das hält so lange bis ich meinen pc ausschalte. Ich glaube nicht, dass das problem die maus ist denn während diesen 5 Sekunden, funktioniert das Mousepad auch nicht-.- 
Es liegt auch nicht daran dass ich 15 fps habe, denn ich hab fraps benutzt und hatte 48
Das nervt ech wenn man spielt, hoffe jemand kann mir sagen was das ist und wie ich es geregelt kriege



LG freak94


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2009)

*AW: Maus hängt in games und in windows*



freak94 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein problem, und zwar wenn ich games zocke, kommt es manchmal dazu, das ich meine maus für 5 sekunden nicht mehr bewegen kann, und dann funktioniert sie wieder für 5 sekunden und dann wieder nicht, usw. Das hält so lange bis ich meinen pc ausschalte. Ich glaube nicht, dass das problem die maus ist denn während diesen 5 Sekunden, funktioniert das Mousepad auch nicht-.-
> Es liegt auch nicht daran dass ich 15 fps habe, denn ich hab fraps benutzt und hatte 48
> Das nervt ech wenn man spielt, hoffe jemand kann mir sagen was das ist und wie ich es geregelt kriege
> 
> ...




Mhm, poste doch bitte mal dein System mit allen Infos, Betriebssystem und Hardware die du hast. Das macht die Fehlersuche einfacher....


----------



## nobbi77 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Maus hängt in games und in windows*

Ich habe in letzter Zeit ein ähnliches Problem. Mein Board ist ein XFX 780iSLI, Maus eine Microsoft Habu. Ich vermute ein Treiberproblem oder USB-Problem. OS: Vista 64 Ultimate


----------



## freak94 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Maus hängt in games und in windows*

ich hab einen laptop mit einem intel core 2 duo t8300 @ 2,4 ghz
3 gb ram
8600 gs graka 512 mb


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2009)

*AW: Maus hängt in games und in windows*



freak94 schrieb:


> ich hab einen laptop mit einem intel core 2 duo t8300 @ 2,4 ghz
> 3 gb ram
> 8600 gs graka 512 mb




Was für ein Betriebssystem? Vista 32 Bit oder 64-Bit

Ist dein System Treiber-technisch auf dem neuesten Stand?

Was ist es  für eine Maus? Marke, Typ usw...

Seit wann treten die Probleme auf....?

Hast du schon mal einen anderen USB-Slot versucht, oder eine andere Maus?

Läuft dein Rechner auf Energiesparmodus?

Musst uns schon ein bisschen mehr Infos geben.... Je mehr umso besser...


----------

